# JDBC + Oracle + ?



## ivanstojkovic10 (13. Aug 2005)

Ich habe j2sdk 1.5 und oracle 9i. Ich habe versucht java mit Oracle zu verbinden aber ich bekomme folgende Fehler:


java Prvi

Fehler:   [Microsoft][ODBC Driver Manager] Der Datenquellenname wurde nicht gefunden, und es wurde kein Standardtreiber angegeben





//Prvi.java

import java.sql.*;
class Prvi {
    public static void main(String[] args) {

	try {
	    String db = "jdbcdbc:ivan";
	    String user = "ivan";
	    String pass = "ivan";
	    Connection con = null;

	    Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
	    con = DriverManager.getConnection(db,user,pass);
	}catch (Exception e) { System.out.println("Fehler:   " + e.getMessage());}
    }
}


----------



## Bleiglanz (13. Aug 2005)

dir fehlt die URL

und du musst den Oracle über ODBC erst einreichten


----------



## ivanstojkovic10 (13. Aug 2005)

Leider verstehe ich nicht


----------



## DP (13. Aug 2005)

wieso machst du den umweg über odbc?


----------



## 8ull23y3 (13. Aug 2005)

http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/tech/java/sqlj_jdbc/index.html <-- hab ich vorhin im chat schon gesagt.


----------



## ivanstojkovic10 (14. Aug 2005)

Alles ok danke,
ich habe es mit JDBC geschaft


----------

